
Microsoft Research shows off Handpose, an amazing real-time hand-tracking system - prateekj
http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/17/microsoft-research-shows-off-handpose-a-very-impressive-real-time-hand-tracking-system/
======
fillskills
Thats very smooth... MS Research has always been great. And given recent track
record, hope to see more of the research being commercialized soon

